# eth0 - monitoring programs

## Joseph_sys

What sort of network monitoring program do you folks use?

I'm interesting in monitoring traffic on "eth0" incoming / outgoing; what ports are the programs using, what process, IP address if possible etc.

I have "etherape" installed but it doesn't tell me much; sometimes I see a lot incoming traffic and "etherape" is only showing "TCP-unknown.

----------

## dusanc

For my modst needs I use iftop  :Smile: 

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *dusanc wrote:*   

> For my modst needs I use iftop 

 

Good one thanks, I like it.

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security.

----------

## Asmod

iptraf is quite good too

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

I just discovered recently net-analyzer/ntop... I think im in love!

----------

## codadilupo

wireshark, if I understood what's you're looking for  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

